# UABR (United All Breed Registery)



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone have your dog registered by UABR? I purchased a Miniature Schnauzer from a breeder 4/20/2013. We were told he was AKC and have been hounding the breeder for his paperwork for several weeks now. I was told on date of purchase that I would receive paperwork thru the mail.

Finally tonight after I call the breeder and leave a message about this paperwork I get a call back and I am told the paperwork is available for pickup or I can receive it thru the mail. I flat out asked the breeder if Markus is AKC and she tells me he is UABR. Never heard of it so I attempted to research online. I can't get a lot of info till I have paperwork info to enter info.

Just wondering if anyone else has their dog registered thru UABR. Markus is such a joy... No matter which registry he is listed with. But I think i'm just a tad bit disappointed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Seems like it's just another scam registry to me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep it's probably one of those registries started for puppy mills so that they can say they have "registered" dogs, because they feel it makes them sound more appealing to buyers.

edit:
It seems they want to hold shows but have no shows available to enter or any future shows listed, odd.


----------



## Cotonlove (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow....that is pretty awful that they told you AKC and then to find out they lied. No matter, I know you love your dog anyway but it would make me pretty mad that they lied in the first place. It's just wrong!


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Actually this breeder has a very nice kennel and the puppies seem to be very well cared for while in the breeders care. Markus' registration papers go back 4 generations and there are many very interesting names of Sires and Dams. Matter of fact Markus's sire's name is Royal Chance To Dance. The Dam's name is Zelda Z Tuxedo. The Registery says to create a unique name for your puppy so I've named my puppy" Sir Markus Royal PIA." Seriously, I love it! I'm beginning to think this breeder does not offer papers to the buyers unless they insist on having them. Although I love my little Markus I will not give a positive review due to this registration issue.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My friend bought a nice little Chihuahua that was advertised as CKC registered only to find out when they got the papers that it was Continental Kennel Club. It is actually illegal in Canada to advertise a dog as registered if it is not Canadian Kennel Club registered. There are a couple of specific breed registries that are allowed but certainly not the Continental Kennel Club.

She was not interested in showing the dog so it did not really matter but it was false advertising.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ShelterPups said:


> Actually this breeder has a very nice kennel and the puppies seem to be very well cared for while in the breeders care. Markus' registration papers go back 4 generations and there are many very interesting names of Sires and Dams. Matter of fact Markus's sire's name is Royal Chance To Dance. The Dam's name is Zelda Z Tuxedo. The Registery says to create a unique name for your puppy so I've named my puppy" Sir Markus Royal PIA." Seriously, I love it! I'm beginning to think this breeder does not offer papers to the buyers unless they insist on having them. Although I love my little Markus I will not give a positive review due to this registration issue.


Unfortunately just being a good person, raising puppies in a good way and having a nice kennel does not a good breeder make.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Those registration papers and the registry sounds a lot like what was discussed on another thread for a beagle that had 4 generations listed of dogs with "fancy" names. The breeder was a puppy mill that had over 100 dogs regularly (I pulled the USDA inspection reports). Missouri is a notoriously bad puppy mill state. 

I'm not saying that your breeder is a mill or a broker, I'm just saying that the UABR registry seems set up to suit such high volume breeders and brokers so they can say their dogs are "registered" and let people assume it is AKC (or flat out lie and hope the buyers never look to closely at the paperwork). Good money in it for the registry.


----------



## Mike s (Feb 29, 2020)

I had never heard of the UABR until today. After doing a bunch of research I think that they may be a good way to register a dog someday but right now I dont think the certificate is worth the paper it is printed on. When buying an AKC puppy you should receive a registration form from the breeder that allows you to register your puppy in your name via the internet or by mail..


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Seven-year-old thread.


----------

